# The Documentary of Z.....



## Zuespas (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi everyone! 

I'm new here so this will be my introduction as well as my ongoing training, contest prep and off season log. I'll also include some pics, thoughts and observations. 

Introduction:

I'm a amateur Canadian bodybuilder. I'm very active on the boards north of the border. Been training for a good 7 years, competed naturally and only have been using AAS for the past 3 years or so. 

My wife and I are moving to south Florida within the year so I figured I might as get involved on a solid USA based board. I've chosen to be active here and at PM after creeping these forums for a bit

As for the log/blog:

I'm one week out! Competing in light middle weight class. Real excited to get through the next week. Last day of work tomorrow then I'm taking peak weak off mostly because I'm working in customer support and I need to keep my customers. 

The suck has set in for real, exhausted, no power, loads of cardio. I'm extremely edgy from the Tren, halo and hard dieting. So Thursday second to last workday, hope I don't chew a customers face off today, lol. 

I'll keep you all posted! 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 13, 2015)

Welcome aboard....


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 13, 2015)

Welcome and good luck


----------



## Zuespas (Mar 13, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Welcome aboard....





Sandpig said:


> Welcome and good luck


Thanks guys!


----------



## Zuespas (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday was light back 

Training alone tn and the gym is full!! Bunch of bean poles trying to bench way too much. Drives me nuts these kids are gonna really hurt themselves. 

Any way pinned 100mg test-a and mast-p, took my winny, halo, var, proviron time to hit the weights

Meadow rows 6x12
Db pull over 4x15
Lat pull downs 4x12
Low cable row 4x12 

Strength was terrible due to lack of food and exhaustion. Onto the next.. 50min cardio on the stair stepper and home finally. Caught a few hours of sleep like 4-5.

Friday am pinn 100mg test-a and tren-a, ate 100mcg clen and now another 50 min on the stair stepper at home. 

Today is my last day of work, took all next week off to prep for the show next weekend. Also today was my last test injection till post show.

Happy friday all.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 13, 2015)

Welcome to AnaSCI and great intro.  You found a couple of great boards.  Not quite as busy as PM,  but the info you'll find here is as good as it gets.  Glad to have you!


----------



## Zuespas (Mar 13, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Welcome to AnaSCI and great intro.  You found a couple of great boards.  Not quite as busy as PM,  but the info you'll find here is as good as it gets.  Glad to have you!


The boards I frequent north of the boarder are quite similar. I am a vet on a large board and on another smaller board. Both have a lot to offer. That's why I've chosen these two. Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Sully (Mar 13, 2015)

Welcome and good luck with the show. Give us an update when you get back and maybe some stage pics, let us know how u did.


----------



## Zuespas (Mar 13, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> Welcome and good luck wight the show. Give us an update when you get back and maybe some stage pics, let us know how u did.


Thank you I will for sure!


----------



## Zuespas (Mar 14, 2015)

Quick update, reminiscing over where I came from and where I'm at. I competed naturally years ago and took 5th place in novice class back then. Here is a pic of my back progress at a similar body fat percentage. Its taken work and I'm not where I want to be yet but I'm proud.


----------



## Zuespas (Mar 16, 2015)

Trained arms with the wife yesterday. Quite a few of the female gym members seem to be taking additional interest in me these days. The wife made sure to shut them down lol. 

Managed to get a little pump early in the workout but that faded quick. Energy is too low.

Sat am 
Pin 100mg Tren-a and mast-p
Clen 
T3 

Cardio, then breakfast then orals, halo, winny, proviron, letro, adex..

No more test and no more var from here on out

Arms
Warm up 3xlots vbar push downs and db curls
4x8 db curls
4x8 barbell curls 1.5's
4x10 hammer curls 
1xtripple drop set machine curls 
4x10rope push downs 
4x12 seated over head db ext 
4xfailure seated dip machine 

50min cardio

Saw an old friend at the gym, had a good chat with him on the step mill. Pushed to come back to the boards, that fucker has been Mia for a long time. 

Get home and the wife is cooking sweet potato and salmon while drinking a Cosmo FML, grab a lb of talapia and some broccoli put that down before I eat the fucken kitchen fridge.

Watched a shitty movie, vice kinda want my 7 bucks back. 

Alright Sunday, still pushing last stretch.


----------

